# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  En julio Autoridad del Agua presentará avances en reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos a agricultores

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En ciudades de Arequipa, Huancayo y Chiclayo*  *Lima, jun. 21 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) informó hoy que durante el mes de julio se presentarán los avances en el reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, a los agricultores que conforman las organizaciones de usuarios del agua, para analizar los alcances del documento.  
Indicó que para ello se realizarán talleres participativos en los que participarán instituciones públicas, las organizaciones de usuarios del agua y la ciudadanía en general. 
Las reuniones se realizarán los días 8 y 9 de julio en Arequipa, 15 y 16 en Huancayo (Junín) y 22 y 23 en Chiclayo (Lambayeque). 
Asimismo, comentó que se siguen recibiendo aportes de diversos sectores públicos y privados para la elaboración del texto preliminar del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos. 
Dijo que sobre la base de los aportes, sugerencias y comentarios de los usuarios, y de las diferentes organizaciones del sector público y privado que se han recibido hasta el momento, ya se ha publicado la primera versión del documento en su página web (www.ana.gob.pe). 
La ANA señaló que es importante que el reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos se realice mediante un proceso transparente y democrático, razón por la cual continuará recibiendo las propuestas al texto preliminar del reglamento. 
La ciudadanía, instituciones públicas y privadas, y organizaciones de usuarios de agua interesados en remitir sus aportes, pueden hacerlo a la dirección electrónica nmontalvo@ana.gob.pe o a las oficinas de las Administraciones Locales de Agua de todo el Perú.Temas similares: El reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos facilita la acumulación de tierras y derechos de agua a las grandes industrias Reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos se aprobará en lo que resta del año, afirma ANA Autoridad del Agua publica precisiones en elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Autoridad Nacional del Agua se reunió con regantes para recibir aportes a reglamento de ley Autoridad del Agua obtendrá préstamo para mejorar gestión de recursos hídricos

----------

